# Christmas Wish list?



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey everyone,
If you could get three different species of reptiles for xmas apart from a gtp, what would it be?

I'll start off,
1. Olive python 
2.BHP
3. Water python


----------



## nightowl (Dec 21, 2006)

1. Woma
2. BHP
3. Wheatbelt Stimmie

Must be in pairs!


----------



## AnteUp (Dec 21, 2006)

1. Water python (One of Sdaji's preferably )
2. BHP
3. B&W Jungle

They're all so beautiful, hopefully I'll have a Water within a few months.


----------



## brettmo (Dec 21, 2006)

1. water python

which ill be recieving shortly after xmas


----------



## CJ1978 (Dec 21, 2006)

1. Olive python
2. BHP
3. Woma


----------



## lacemonitor (Dec 21, 2006)

1. Scrubby
2. BHP
3. Darwin or Bredli

ok tha's the list for snakes what about Lizards/Dragons? 

ill take

1. Bells Lacie
2. Jacky Dragon
3. Ewd


----------



## pythonlover (Dec 21, 2006)

1. Olive Python
2. BHP
3. High B&G jungles
would be nice in pairs


----------



## adbacus (Dec 21, 2006)

1. Boodarie Woma
2. Pencil Line Stimmie
3. 'Gold Phase' BHP (Kel and Julie's. Hopefully one in the new year)

and a 

Pony

and

oh yeah, World Peace

and 

a signed copy of Reptiles of Australia


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 21, 2006)

Olives are winning so far 

you have defanitaly thought of what you want adbacus!


----------



## nightowl (Dec 21, 2006)

adbacus said:


> 1. Boodarie Woma
> 2. Pencil Line Stimmie
> 3. 'Gold Phase' BHP (Kel and Julie's. Hopefully one in the new year)


Great choices adbacus! A pair of TB's Boodarie Womas would be awesome!


----------



## Mayo (Dec 21, 2006)

Adbacus- if you get those bummble bee BHP I wanna see them.


----------



## adbacus (Dec 21, 2006)

Somehow I doubt it Mayo as True Blue and his mates have the market cornered in Bumblebees.

Thanks Nightowl. I didn't have to even think of which species for my chrissy list


----------



## cris (Dec 21, 2006)

probably sand swimmers


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 21, 2006)

cris said:


> probably sand swimmers



What are sand swimmers?


----------



## cris (Dec 21, 2006)

These things


----------



## Deano (Dec 21, 2006)

Mine would be:

Perentie Pair

Albino Olive Pair

Bumblebee BHP Pair


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 21, 2006)

Haha cris, they are like a lizard version of woma's


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 21, 2006)

Twelve Black Head Pythons, 
Eleven Bearded Dragons, 
Ten Water Dragons, 
Nine Childrens Pythons, 
Eight Boodarie Womas, 
Seven Spotted Pythons, 
Six Cape York Macs, 
Five Diamond Pythons, 
Four Jungle Python, 
Three Coastal Carpets, 
Two Spinytail Geckos, 
And a Zoo to house them all in.

It's more than three but I am willing to share. 
IsK


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 21, 2006)

Hahahahah! good one!


----------



## gaara (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm suprised no one's been spamming GTP!!! GTP ZOMG!!!


----------



## Dragoness (Dec 21, 2006)

Those sand swimmers are cool!!!!!

My list would have been some geckos and bearded dragons, both of which I got! Since I dont need any more pets at present it would now be:

A new jump saddle
a new lovely leather bridle
more horse rugs
(can you see a trend there)


Cheers


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 21, 2006)

So when are you delivering all these Ashleigh?

IsK


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 21, 2006)

so garra what are yours?


----------



## Scag (Dec 21, 2006)

Umm i would have to get,

Woma's
Black headed python
Olive, or some exotic Taipan if i was allowed.


----------



## Kelzarie (Dec 21, 2006)

1/ Childrens Python (Never owned a snake before, only lizards)
2/ A breeding pair of Red Phase bearded dragons
3/ More netties . . . .


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 21, 2006)

IsK67 said:


> So when are you delivering all these Ashleigh?
> 
> IsK



hahahaha.
never 
thougth it would eb good to see what everybody wants, so far, olives & wom'as are winning at number one 
and nearly everyone wants a BHP as 2nd preference.

Im keeping a tally  lol


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ashleigh:];697780 said:


> hahahaha.
> never
> thougth it would eb good to see what everybody wants, so far, olives & wom'as are winning at number one
> and nearly everyone wants a BHP as 2nd preference.
> ...



....and here I was thinking you were going to be everyones Sugar Mummy 

IsK


----------



## Scag (Dec 21, 2006)

IsK67 said:


> ....and here I was thinking you were going to be everyones Sugar Mummy
> 
> IsK


 
ROFL.


----------



## coatesy (Dec 21, 2006)

1. albino olive
2. bhp
3. striped costal


----------



## gaara (Dec 21, 2006)

Ashleigh:];697780 said:


> hahahaha.
> never
> thougth it would eb good to see what everybody wants, so far, olives & wom'as are winning at number one
> and nearly everyone wants a BHP as 2nd preference.
> ...





Right now, I'm thinking:


1) Blonde Mac mate for Rex (gonna wait till she/he is older first )

2) A Bredli (non hypo, maybe melanistic if such a thing exists)

3) A Jungle with extra bright yellow and refined black (reminds me of a fire salamander)


Everyone else can be trend *****s and have their bhps, womas and the such


----------



## gillsy (Dec 21, 2006)

Olive
BHP
Keelback
Gillen's Monitors trio
Woma

Sorry couldn't keep it at three.


----------



## shamous1 (Dec 21, 2006)

*Let me see*

1st : Woma's
2nd : Jungle's
3rd : Lace Monitor's


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 21, 2006)

Only three!!! That's a bit disappointing!!!
1) High yellow jungles
2) BHP's
3) woma's
and, and ,and


----------



## Inkslinger (Dec 22, 2006)

Mangrove Monitor
Perentie
Woma


----------



## kev (Dec 22, 2006)

5 Perentie monitor's
3 females - 2 males.
4 Tanami Woma python's
3 females - 1 male.
5 Western Blue-Tongue
Lizards uluru form.
3 females - 2 males.

That will do for now.

Kev.


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 22, 2006)

i would take (lol) any
cause atm i cant afford to buy one


----------



## Glider (Dec 22, 2006)

Oooh I think I'd have to choose some lizzies...

1. A new girlfriend for my lonely Central Netted Dragon
2. Another pretty girl for my Smooth Knob Tail harem
3. A pair of cheeky Milli's.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 22, 2006)

1. Oenpelli
2. Roughie
3. Hypermelanistic carpet



Hix


----------



## Magpie (Dec 22, 2006)

Boydii, Amyae and Brevicauda.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2006)

Egernia kintorei (Great Desert Skink)
Nephrurus wheeleri
Diporiphora superba
Well it is a xmas list after all.....


----------



## warren63 (Dec 22, 2006)

2 Long neck turtles, hopefully have them just after new year


----------



## Camo (Dec 22, 2006)

For em it would be 

1. BHP
2. Olive 
3. Woma

Cameron


----------



## Veredus (Dec 22, 2006)

1.BHP
2.Scrubbie
3. Lacie


----------



## NRE-808 (Dec 22, 2006)

i'm going to have to go with --

High Contrast B&W Jungle --> pair
High Yellow Darwins --> pair
Hypo Bredli --> pair


----------



## Saz (Dec 22, 2006)

1. Nephrurus wheeleri
2. Carphodactylus laevis
3. Hypsilurus boydii


----------



## BIGMATT (Dec 22, 2006)

1. childreni
2.bhp
3. female eastern long neck turtle


----------



## Rocket (Dec 22, 2006)

I too would commit my list to Lizards:

1: Chameleon gecko (Carphodactylus Laevis)
2: More Female Smooth knob Tailed geckos (Nephrurus levis levis) 
3: Pernatty Knob Tailed gecko (Nephrurus Deleani)


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 22, 2006)

water python (which i really am getting )
Kimberley rock monitors
BHP


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 22, 2006)

Rough scaled pythons.
Another BHP, Bredli and coastal.


----------



## dpeica (Dec 22, 2006)

Pseudonaja Guttata
Pseudonaja Inframacula
Pseudechis Butleri


----------



## PeeJay (Dec 22, 2006)

Angle Headed Dragon
Jungle Python
Chameleon........Can we Dream?


----------



## reece89 (Dec 22, 2006)

1. wheatbelt stimmie
2.cape york mac
3.woma of any sort sort
 any1 want to give me them lol


----------



## hodges (Dec 22, 2006)

1: money for my snakes

thats all

..<>brad<>..


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 22, 2006)

Hix said:


> 1. Oenpelli
> 2. Roughie
> 3. Hypermelanistic carpet
> 
> ...




Hix - I want an Oenpelli too - does anyone know of ANYONE that keeps these in captivity? I've never heard of any1


----------



## hodges (Dec 22, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Hix - I want an Oenpelli too - does anyone know of ANYONE that keeps these in captivity? I've never heard of any1



um and what are they ??
thanks
..<>brad<>..


----------



## adbacus (Dec 22, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Hix - I want an Oenpelli too - does anyone know of ANYONE that keeps these in captivity? I've never heard of any1



I think Territory Wildlife Park still has them. I don't think anyone else has them in captivity unless Snake Ranch has been keeping quiet.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 22, 2006)

That's what i thought


----------



## Greggus (Dec 22, 2006)

RSP
Scrubbie
Burtons legless lizard


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 22, 2006)

1. Olive python
2. B&W jungle
3. Uluru Woma


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 22, 2006)

Townsville Water Pythons
Cairns Water Pythons
Tip of Cape York Water Pythons


----------



## cyclamen (Dec 22, 2006)

1. Green Tree Python
2. Djarra Death Adder
3. Black Headed Python.
4. Boyds Rainforest Dragon
the list could go on and on and on and on.


----------



## misky (Dec 22, 2006)

1) Oenpelli Python
2) WA Olive Python (Liasis olivaceus barroni)
3) Scrub Python

and a Perentie if any of the above are out of stock


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 22, 2006)

1. Rough Knob Tailed Gecko
2. Land Mullet
3.  GTP


----------



## AnteUp (Dec 22, 2006)

Sdaji said:


> Townsville Water Pythons
> Cairns Water Pythons
> Tip of Cape York Water Pythons



Lol! Are they really that different? Or am I just ignorant?


----------



## Thor1 (Dec 22, 2006)

A gtp would be nice obviously. 
otherwise a pair of green tree snakes (blue phase)
a pair of albino womas and 
a pair of gammons.


----------



## ollieham (Dec 22, 2006)

1. Perentie
2. Salt Water Crocodile
3. More Cunningham's Skinks


----------



## mitchdiamond (Dec 22, 2006)

My list is 
1.Albino Olive 
2.BHP
3.Gammon Ranges Carpet


----------



## adbacus (Dec 22, 2006)

WELL DONE EVERYONE!!!

Looking at all the responses, it's great to see the overwhelming response wishing for Aussie reptiles only. 

The look and allure of exotics are great but it is great to see most people wishing for natives.

Merry Christmas to all. Hope Santa brings for all of you what you wished for.


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh I wish that too adbacus! lol

Merry xmas all


----------



## Thor1 (Dec 22, 2006)

yes i would be good all year if santa filled my wish list!!


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Dec 22, 2006)

Haha me too thor!


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Changing my wish*

I am changing my wish.

I wish that Cwarren and his family get to keep all their pets.

IsK


----------



## falconboy (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Thor1 (Dec 22, 2006)

what pets do they have?


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thor1 said:


> what pets do they have?



Lions and Tigers and Bears - Oh my.



IsK
(Dogs and Herps)


----------



## Thor1 (Dec 22, 2006)

oh my ideed!!!!


----------



## kabuto (Dec 22, 2006)

boodarie womas -another pair
sandfire stimos-hurry up John!
bhp's -about a dozen more
wheatbelt stimos
and one big lace monitor-so i can feed sparrows and pigeons too.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Dec 22, 2006)

A colony of cane toads.
Some flying foxes AKA fruit bats (preferably with lysavirus).
A couple pairs of European Carp.
A few baby eating dingoes.
And a patridge in a pair tree.


----------



## IsK67 (Dec 22, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> A colony of cane toads.
> Some flying foxes AKA fruit bats (preferably with lysavirus).
> A couple pairs of European Carp.
> A few baby eating dingoes.
> And a patridge in a pair tree.



LMAOSHIFOTF

(Laughing my off so hard I fell on the floor)


----------



## Hetty (Dec 22, 2006)

Black and white/Cape York jungles  +

1. Albino Olives
2. Tanami Womas
3. (Sdaji's line) Water Pythons


----------



## kabuto (Dec 22, 2006)

And further more id like -

A pair of bumbulbee bhp's


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 22, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> Rough scaled pythons.
> Another BHP, Bredli and coastal.


 
lol i cant believe hes the only one who asked for a RSP!!


:shock: i want 1!:shock:


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 23, 2006)

AnteUp said:


> Lol! Are they really that different? Or am I just ignorant?



No, they're very similar along the east coast wherever they occur, although possibly the Cape York ones are different, I'm not sure if anyone knows. I suppose if I actually had the choice I'd change my wish list to:

More Townsville Water Pythons (which are my favourite Australian Pythons)
Tip of Cape York Water Pythons (which are probably similar to any east coast ones, in which case I'll just have some more wonderful snakes, or they'll be different, in which case I'll find out)
WA Water Pythons (which are probably nasty, but one way or another I'd find out).

Having said that, I'd probably rather have Albino Olives, Albino Carpets and Rough Scaleds, because I could sell them all and buy a heap more things which I actually wanted. If I couldn't sell them and couldn't get Water Pythons, I'd go for Topaz Womas, SW Womas and um... some other type of Woma... I'd think about it for long enough to choose if the hypothetical wasn't just that!


----------



## hodges (Dec 23, 2006)

IsK67 said:


> I am changing my wish.
> 
> I wish that Cwarren and his family get to keep all their pets.
> 
> IsK



yep im with you on that
good luck cwarren family hope all goes well

thanks
..<>brad<>..


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 24, 2006)

10 of every egernia species
10 of every legless lizard
10 of every elapid
and every other aussie reptile


----------



## jordo (Dec 24, 2006)

World Peace 


... oh and a never ending supply of tim tams


----------



## Jakee (Dec 24, 2006)

Snakes 
1. Woma (pair)
2.BHP (pair)
3.female hypo bredli

lizards
1. rough knob tail gecko (pair)
2. Smooth knob tail gecko (pair)
3. Shinglebacks (pair)


----------



## adbacus (Dec 24, 2006)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> 10 of every egernia species
> 10 of every legless lizard
> 10 of every elapid
> and every other aussie reptile



Someone just had to go and get greedy. LOL

good Luck in getting them


----------

